# Great morning hunt



## gunner87 (Oct 19, 2006)

pintail charlie said:


> Prior road fields went first today! :rant:


what do you expect when someone posts a smacking of 16 birds in an hour. some people just dont think


----------



## dlbaldwin01 (Jan 12, 2008)

gunner87 said:


> what do you expect when someone posts a smacking of 16 birds in an hour. some people just dont think


The OP did nothing wrong take a look back at who called out the spot. Not that an exact spot was given out, 12 zones on that given road so still gotta know which one they were in. Really don't see much harm though, as those fields historically get picked high.


----------



## Ferris_StateHunter (Apr 24, 2006)

pintail charlie said:


> Prior road fields went first today! :rant:


I was one of them drew 2nd, really was not missing much, we ended up with 6.
Birds were not flying a lot today it seemed I guess that is to be expected on one of the first bluebird days we have had this year , but all 6 ducks shot worked our spread nicely


----------



## StackemHigh (Oct 9, 2008)

pintail charlie said:


> Prior road fields went first today! :rant:


when havent they went first since the flooded north prior...Lol hey 30s are on fire, shot two 15 bird days out of the 40s, heard whal road was hott too...o wait... thats the whole damn place pretty much.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

pintail charlie said:


> Prior road fields went first today! :rant:


the whole place could be frozen, not a bird on the flats, and prior rd. will go first every time.


----------



## gunsnrods (Jun 8, 2009)

you mean to tell me all those weekend warriors who dont have mud motors and winchs went to the close easy spot.


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

st.croixsuckerboy said:


> Josh was messin about the bluebill. It was a cotton-top.
> Bobby S.


Thought I'd call it out before all the internet C.O.'s came rushing in.


~~~~

Note of Apology

I honestly thought I wasn't saying anything - more like "Captain Obvious" (of course prior fields are at the top of the list; proximity to 'fuge, ease of getting in...)

In hindsight, I shouldn't have said anything. If anyone really thinks I spilled the beans there, I'm truly sorry.


----------



## Ferris_StateHunter (Apr 24, 2006)

Branta said:


> Thought I'd call it out before all the internet C.O.'s came rushing in.
> 
> 
> ~~~~
> ...


Way to go russell, tell everyone my hot spot... now everyone is going to be in Prior Road now. Damn internet Scouters. :lol::lol:


----------



## gunner87 (Oct 19, 2006)

it's not about what field your in! Draws are luck anyways. its about some tom dick an harry wanting to go duck hunt tomorrow with 3 choices FP, Nay. or Shi. You post a stack of ducks and we see the party number increase 10 fold. why do you think in the rivers sections on this forum there rivers you cant name? Because Wahoos ruin it. You blame bad hunts on weekends because of "Weekend Warriors" but maybe it is best not to broadcast to the world you shot a duck. just a thought next time you see 75 + parties at shiawassee.
Sorry didn't see you never mentioned shi town in your post.


----------



## StackemHigh (Oct 9, 2008)

gunner87 said:


> it's not about what field your in! Draws are luck anyways. its about some tom dick an harry wanting to go duck hunt tomorrow with 3 choices FP, Nay. or Shi. You post a stack of ducks and we see the party number increase 10 fold. why do you think in the rivers sections on this forum there rivers you cant name? Because Wahoos ruin it. You blame bad hunts on weekends because of "Weekend Warriors" but maybe it is best not to broadcast to the world you shot a duck. just a thought next time you see 75 + parties at shiawassee.
> Sorry didn't see you never mentioned shi town in your post.


Id rather see people coming to shiawasee for the weekend hunts, brings in money and keeps the place open. If everyone goes to NP/FP then whats the need for Shi? just so a few joes can go out and wack em whenever they want? Ive been drawn from 4th to 2nd from last and killed birds every time i've been out. If your worried that some joe might come out and hunt "your" hot field then i'd suggest finding some private land to hunt. just my .02. More hunters = more revenue = more work to the area = more ducks.


----------



## gunner87 (Oct 19, 2006)

StackemHigh said:


> More hunters = more revenue = more work to the area = more ducks.


money is granted to these places by the state through license funding and other sources. Money isnt divided into areas by number of hunters through out the season. with record numbers coming to shiawassee why does the station close at one now?


----------



## ScavengerMan (Sep 6, 2006)

gunner87 said:


> money is granted to these places by the state through license funding and other sources. Money isnt divided into areas by number of hunters through out the season. with record numbers coming to shiawassee why does the station close at one now?


Don't think hunter participation doesn't factor into decisions that come out of Lansing. Although we all like to see the smallest number of other hunters when it comes to the draws, the more participation the better if we want to see the managed areas stay open. All the stations close at 1:00 PM now for the same reason. Not hard to guess why, it saves $$$$.....

BTW, can't help laughing when hearing tales of whoa about hunters crowding into a particular location after seeing piles of ducks on the internet. :lol: One day some of you are going to figure it out!


----------



## StackemHigh (Oct 9, 2008)

gunner87 said:


> money is granted to these places by the state through license funding and other sources. Money isnt divided into areas by number of hunters through out the season. with record numbers coming to shiawassee why does the station close at one now?


Who says there are record numbers coming to shiawasee? seems like the draw numbers are alot lower than last year if you ask me. Not to mention the number of hunters do play into the budget of the area. Sorry I ruined your spot dude. Here are 2 more pictures of birds from shi town, if your hypothesis is right then there should be 150 parties tomorrow. See ya there.:lol:


----------



## gunner87 (Oct 19, 2006)

StackemHigh said:


> Who says there are record numbers coming to shiawasee?


look at the party sizes compared to 5-10 yrs ago. Last year i stopped hunting on weekends because of the crowds. All I'm saying is we all like to see pics of dead birds. We all like to have good shoots, but we all hate crowds so why publicize everytime you kill a duck? Let people do there own scouting.


----------



## StackemHigh (Oct 9, 2008)

gunner87 said:


> look at the party sizes compared to 5-10 yrs ago. Last year i stopped hunting on weekends because of the crowds. All I'm saying is we all like to see pics of dead birds. We all like to have good shoots, but we all hate crowds so why publicize everytime you kill a duck? Let people do there own scouting.


Contradict yourself much? I posted one picture at that point from the whole season out there. I hunt shi 3-4 times a week and have a boat load of pictures. Wasn't my "first" duck. I didn't name the area, field, or setup that we used. You seem to be jealous and over protective. If you quit hunting weekends last year then why are you so worried about the weekend warriors? If you like seeing pictures of dead birds then quit bitching.


----------



## gunner87 (Oct 19, 2006)

Prime example there has been over 1800 views on this topic alone. Everyone being a duck hunter. now that is alot of people learning about shiawassee. There is the same argument going on about FP so use pms if you have to let someone know. I know josh you didnt post anything about places or names, but a picture is worth a thousand words.


----------



## gunner87 (Oct 19, 2006)

StackemHigh said:


> Contradict yourself much?
> 
> 
> > When did i Contradict myself. just watch where you post pics. weekends havent been that bad yet so why make it worse?


----------



## StackemHigh (Oct 9, 2008)

What useful information has been revealed about shiawasee? That I shot a limit of birds in one of the 12 fields off prior road? Man, didn't realize I gave away the trade secrets. Anyways this is a waste of my time. I'll be out killing birds and taking more pictures to share with my friends. Read through your previous posts.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

gunner87 said:


> money is granted to these places by the state through license funding and other sources. Money isnt divided into areas by number of hunters through out the season. with record numbers coming to shiawassee why does the station close at one now?


very very wrong. you want to see managed areas go obsolete, just keep that attitude and you won't have to worry about shiawassee or fish point. hunter trips = money to these places. If you don't think hunter trips = funding then you need to visit a meeting that takes place that is open to the public at the st. charles field station every second tuesday of the month (after season) and see for yourself.

showing pictures of successful hunts is a good thing, more parties that show up to hunt shiawasseee or fish point is a GOOD thing. I'm a local and i have to deal with these numbers every day and i can see the light....the day we get no or little use on these places is the day they go away... more people that love them the easier it is to get funding. Sometimes you have to look at the bigger picture, not your personal gain.

ps. stackem, keep the pics coming.


----------



## gunsnrods (Jun 8, 2009)

as much as i hate the crowds us hunters need to stick together. the more people that use shi the better it becomes. i would like to ask every person who is so worried about there spot to join in on the meetings. i am an active member of a local chapter of ducks unlimited and put in countless hours of work to pull off a banquet that only lasts a few. true hunters are involved all year and though i may not see much of that money that im raising. some duck somewhere is and when i can i will be back out west to hunt them. point being keep up the good pics. hunting is becoming a dying breed with our rights being takin away time after time. these places stay open because they get used. good report!


----------



## BassFisher91 (Sep 11, 2005)

Between this thread and the Fish Point thread asking about how FP is doing, the people who get mad about 'revealing spots' are, in my opinion, are also lazy hunters. There ARE more hunting grounds than just FP and Shi. The people bitching should get out and scout more often, other than FP and Shi, and quit being hypocrits on the subject of laziness. These reserves are State Land. Don't cry if a 'weekend warrior', rather someone who might be too busy on the weekdays due to job, or family obligations, takes first draw and gets 'your' spot. Grow some balls, pick the next best, and have the best possible hunt that you can that day. 

My .02. Bash me all you want.


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

Anyone that thinks that hunter monies dont fund these areas hasnt read the large bold print at the bottom of the area map where it says HUNTER MONIES MADE THIS AREA POSSIBLE. We need numbers to hunt at these areas for them to be there for us to enjoy. Every area map in the state says that. Loosen the grip boys, lets go hunting and have some fun. It sounds like high school girls bickering on here more than anything. Youve said your piece, the point was made, lets move on.


----------



## Quakmaster316 (May 9, 2004)

hahah u kids are to funny 
gunner is just pissed every time he goes to the draw he has to hunt the 30's cause prior is locked up by the guys that kill all the birds 
and gunner u better go to a meeting once in a while geesh


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

Whether you're at Shi-town, Harsens, Fish Point, wherever-
At least one or two groups will have a big pile of birds.
If you take a picture and post it saying where you got the birds, you're not revealing anything. Heck, even zone information changes daily.

Face it, the access and bird #s are great, there will ALWAYS be lots of other hunters.
It's dumb random luck to get drawn anyway.


----------



## StackemHigh (Oct 9, 2008)

AM hunt today, check out the bull can that Bobby shot. Wiffed on mine...still can't beleive it.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

ya was talking to mallard870 (dean) said they got 2 nice bulls yesterday too. nice pull.

p.s. i can tell where your at by the water level and color of the water....but unlike branta i won't call out your hole.


----------



## Daisycutter (Jul 7, 2007)

Good stack for this morning Stackem! We drew 20th out of 21...typical. We wanted to be more in the area you were but by the time it got too us we would have been completely down winded by everyone. Went the other direction and watched birds all morning, but only pulled the trigger once. Need some new birds, they are defintely a little stale.

Nice job this morning.

DC


----------



## StackemHigh (Oct 9, 2008)

Right on, shot all of our birds in the last two hours. had a lucky draw and got first choice. See you guys friday, if your not burnt out yet Dan let me know, we will go blow up some greenheads.


----------



## Ferris_StateHunter (Apr 24, 2006)

StackemHigh said:


> Right on, shot all of our birds in the last two hours. had a lucky draw and got first choice. See you guys friday, if your not burnt out yet Dan let me know, we will go blow up some greenheads.



I will be out there, planning on hunting all day. We will see how we draw


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

same here - lock it down to disperse the crown.

nothing to see (post) here anymore.

move along folks... move along. :Modified_


----------

